# Houses furnished



## anitakayle

Hello do houses come furnished or part furnished to rent? As I don't want to trek all my household stuff with me if I don't need to! Thanks


----------



## Dexter

You can find some fully furnished, you can some partially furnished.

A comfortable option might be unfurnished unit or house with build in wardrobes. You will not need any wardrobes, also kitchen and bathroom will be fully equipped in terms of furniture.


----------



## anitakayle

Thank you! Can u also help me with something else please. My partner is a joiner and u will be getting a normal job will that be easy to do? I work in a warehouse in the uk! I am qualified massage therapist but they is not any jobs in uk for it!thanks


----------



## james12

It depends on the owner and his house or the place where the house is...probably the houses are unfurnished only


----------



## jenny0007

hi this is very good question .best interior and architecture design to new home...........


----------



## bhimji

Hi, most places are unfurnished in Australia and if at all furnished rents will be dearer as they are either service apts or short term stay. If u lucky u can get places with maybe some white goods. As I cant post links go to realestate (dot )com (dot )au


----------



## Dexter

Joiner qualifies as a tradie and these people are required to get Australian licenses first before they can start work. Here are some details (refer to NSW only, for other states there may be other requirements). If he possesses such qualification from UK, he may have it recognized as a full qualification.

Joinery - NSW Fair Trading

And yes, there are massage therapist jobs but I am not familiar with the market (there are plenty Asian massage shops with workers getting paid less than $10 per hour). Again, you will be required to have qualification.

Have a look through SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site or Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au to see how many positions are available in the industry and what requirements are to be met by candidates.


----------



## globetrotter

Hey, been reading the recent posts & finding it very useful!! I'm to come to Oz in June/July '12 & having repeat medication, is it easy to register at a clinic & get it regularly? If there any costs involved (having insurance) please can someone tell of cost for items on prescriptions?


----------



## jacklinmor

There are many solution regarding house furnished, you have to be make one plan for your furnished because there are many kind of furniture, in each and every type there are many kind of furniture design also, so first you have to select it and you have to make one furnished plan.


----------



## Mini

I heard it is quite difficult to rent a unit/house in Melbourne especially for the new comer to the country as we do not have track record for them to trace, therefore a "cover letter" with a brief of ourself would be required/help, is this true? If so, can anyone share on how the "cover letter" looks like or kind enought to share a sample?


----------

